# Heavy Duty Sanding Pole



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

check this sucker out !! marked ''GOLDBLATT K.C-MO.'' built like a tank at inch 1/4 thick an 4' long (basically a shovel handle) ........tried it out today an the extra weight really keeps it steady an the additional tightning bolt at the bottom holds it flat to the wall as well as another bolt keeping the handle firmly in place....no more twisting it back down etc etc


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> check this sucker out !! marked ''GOLDBLATT K.C-MO.'' built like a tank at inch 1/4 thick an 4' long (basically a shovel handle) ........tried it out today an the extra weight really keeps it steady an the additional tightning bolt at the bottom holds it flat to the wall as well as another bolt keeping the handle firmly in place....no more twisting it back down etc etc


First the finch thread and now this ancient artifact.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

may not be that old .......who knows


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> may not be that old .......who knows


Looks a lot older than the gator grip or the radius 360.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

im just doing my part to ensure our history an the history of others .......been collecting antiques an such for years now and im particularly fascinated with tools an the like


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> im just doing my part to ensure our history an the history of others .......been collecting antiques an such for years now and im particularly fascinated with tools an the like


I thought you said it may not be that old? 


Seriously though I understand and think it is cool to collect vintage painting tools and products but just not sure I am sold on putting them back into the rotation, other products were made and improved on for a reason. Like I said never seen a Finch in action so make a vid, just don't drop it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Next you will be using some old lead paint you found at an estate sale. :jester:


----------

